# S.O. para servidor

## Txema

Ayer me dió el último disgusto mi servidor, de este mes no pasa que le saque la mierda de ubuntu y le ponga un S.O. de verdad y no de juguete, mi intención era la de poner gentoo, pero es un PC poco potente (1,6 GHz y unos 350 MB de RAM) y no querría que cada actualización durara años, así que he estado mirando para usar binarios en gentoo, pero no me ha quedado claro, también he visto cosas como Bintoo que está basado en Gentoo pero son todo binarios.

¿Qué me recomendais?

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

ummmjummm,

me ha pasado algo similar con un PI 166 y 128 ram, lo que me ha salvado es hacerlo en una maquina potente montando el disco en esa maquina. Alli le doy las preferencias como si se tratara del PI, luego que ya esta todo echo monto el disco en el PI y termino de configurar lo que haga falta.

----------

## Txema

Me parece muy buena idea, así no dejaría de funcionar el servidor, pero mi sistema es de 64 bits y el servidor es de 32 y no tengo ninguna experiencia en ese tipo de compilaciones cruzadas.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Puedes utilizar un VirtaulBox, lo instalas en un virtual a 32 y de alli lo copias al HD del server

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Pues yo soy fanático de Debian, es estable rápido en las actualizaciones y tiene una gran diferencia respecto a ubuntu, Debian si funciona  :Very Happy: . Ideal para una buena cantidad de servidores.

----------

## Txema

Lo que más odio de ubuntu es el sistema de actualizaciones basado en versiones y que te obliga a reinstalar todo un sistema entero, en lugar de ir actualizando paquetes poco a poco. ¿eso es igual en Debian?

----------

## gringo

si te gusta mas estar con gentoo por lo que sea, monta un chroot en una máquina portente que tengas para compilar todo el software para luego distribuir los paquetes a esta máquina.

Si te dá lo mismo que sea otra distro, a mi me gusta mucho centos y a veces he usado freebsd para estas cosas, pero esto creo que es cuestión de gustos como todo y de buscarte algo con lo que estés cómodo.

saluetes

----------

## Txema

El chroot no es mi fuerte, ¿si hago un chroot en una máuina de 64 bits luego puedo pasar esos paquetes a la máquina de 32 o tengo que hacer compilaciones cruzadas?

----------

## gringo

si usas multilib y tienes la emulación de 32 bits en el kernel no tienes ningún problema para usar un chroot de 32 bits en tu gentoo de 64.

Para el chroot realmente tienes varias soluciones :

- sacas el disco duro de la máquina que va a hacer de servidor y lo pinchas en la máquina mas rápida para instalar gentoo y para actualizarlo cuando lo necesites.

- te bajas el stage de 32 bits que necesites, lo desempaquetas en tu máquin mas rápida, te metes dentro y tienes ahi tu sistema para mover al disco duro del servidor. Puedes actualizar este sistema para luego moverlo a la máquina servidor y lo puedes usar para crear paquetes que luego puedes distribuir a la máquina servidor.

Los dos métodos tienen sus inconvenientes : en el primero tienes que andar sacando y poniendo el disco duro y en el segundo realmente tienes que tener dos sistemas idénticos, uno en el servidor y otro sistema igual en la máquina mas rápida para generar los paquetes. Cuestión de que tu mires lo que te sea mas cómodo, en una máquina que va a hacer funciones de servidor tampoco vas a actualizar porque si cada poco.

Quiero decir con este rollo que el chroot lo puedes emplear de muchas formas, busca la que te vaya mejor  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

yo uso arch en mi server.

con un P2 400 y 256 mb de ram

va muy bien

----------

## gorrixe

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> yo uso arch en mi server.
> 
> con un P2 400 y 256 mb de ram
> 
> va muy bien

 

Arch es rápido y estable pero a veces peca de versionitis, actualiza sus programas a versiones muy recientes y a veces casca. Pero bueno, supongo que será cuestión de no abusar de 

```
pacman -Syu
```

.

¿Has tenido algún problema al respecto?

Un saludo.

----------

## pelelademadera

la verdad que ninguno,

actualizo poco y nada.

estoy en kernel 2.6.29 gcc 4.3.3, el otro dia cometi el error de hacer un pacman -Sy. y ahora las versiones que tengo para instalar son demasiado nuevas, x ejemplo, gcc-4.4, me parecio una locura.

como mi server se usa solo como firewall, servidor de torrents, y grabadora de tv, no hago practicamente actualizaciones.

no se muy bien como limitar versiones, seria cuestion de deshabilitar repositorios, pero es una distro linda para server, bastante sencilla

----------

## Txema

A ver, gentoo me ha podido, me parece lo más sencillo que hay, así que con él me quedaré, ya tengo mi pc y el server a juego, los dos con gentoo xDD

Bueno, al ir a compilar el kernel me ha salido un error que nunca había visto:

```
make && make modules_install

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  SYMLINK include/asm -> include/asm-x86

  CC      kernel/bounds.s

kernel/bounds.c:1: error: code model 'kernel' not supported in the 32 bit mode

kernel/bounds.c:1: sorry, unimplemented: 64-bit mode not compiled in

make[1]: *** [kernel/bounds.s] Error 1

make: *** [prepare0] Error 2
```

Me sale tanto con el .config de mi pc modificado, el del servidor con ubuntu e incluso con uno nuevo desde cero, solo crearlo y ya está sin configurar nada, y no sé qué puede ser, he mirado a ver si me había equivocado, pero he bajado el stage para 32 bits

 *Quote:*   

> stage3-i686-20090602.tar.bz2

 

y he comprobado make:

 *Quote:*   

> file /usr/bin/gmake
> 
> /usr/bin/gmake: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped

 

Así que no sé qué puede ser...

----------

## i92guboj

Puedes forzar la arquitectura usando la variable ARCH

```
make ARCH=x86 menuconfig
```

Dete un paseo por las opciones básicas del tipo de cpu y demás, y asegúrate de que no haya una opción para 64 bits marcada. Normalmente dicha opción no debería salir en el menú, pero alguna vez la he visto debido a algún tipo de corrupción de las fuentes del kernel o algo de eso. 

Quizás puedas probar con un arbol fuente limpio también.

----------

## Charlybrown

Yo tengo un servidor con un PIII a 1 ghz,256 de ram y Gentoo y va canela fina aunque Openbsd para servidores me parece sencillamente genial.

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

pasa que 1ghz es mucha diferencia contra 450mhz

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

La forma mas eficiente que he encontrado de actualizar mi servidor y máquinas con poco microprocesador o ram es exportar su directorio raiz con NFS y montarlo en una pc mas potente por la red. De esta forma me evito lo de quitar el disco rígido por un lado y lo de mover los paquetes una vez compilados por el otro... Ayuda mucho a la hora de actualizarlo, es muy cómodo y mas rápido aún que distcc si el servidor es muy poco potente.

Mi servidor corre a 32 bits, cuando compilo desde 64 bits a la hora de hacer chroot uso:

```
linux32 chroot /mnt/red /bin/bash
```

Para poder hacer esto, al exportar / hay que usar  la opción no_root_squash.

Salud!

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Lo que más odio de ubuntu es el sistema de actualizaciones basado en versiones y que te obliga a reinstalar todo un sistema entero, en lugar de ir actualizando paquetes poco a poco. ¿eso es igual en Debian?

 

No,

```
aptitude dist-upgrade
```

en versiones anteriores a Lenny y

```

aptitude safe-upgrade

aptitude full-upgrade

```

en Lenny y/o posteriores (testing o sid incluidas aunque no del todo recomendables para un servidor).

En ubuntu planean incorporar el dist-upgrade al parecer, pero no les sigo la pista, nunca la he usado.

Yo con servidores en producción no me la juego: debian.

Gentoo es una buena opción, aunque yo usaría el hardened en el caso de un servidor.

----------

## Txema

Precisamente a eso me refería, ubuntu tiene desde el principio la opción dist-upgrade, el problema es cuando hay un cambio de versión, en cuyo caso hay un riesgo de un 99,99999999999% de que se te joda el sistema y tengas que reinstalar de cero, o que tengas suerte y solo se rompan unos pocos paquetes, con los que tendrás que batallar durante días (no sé si sería mejor reinstalar...), y lo mejor de todo es cuando decides quedarte en una versión más estable como las LTS que están haciendo ahora y deciden dejar el kernel totalmente estancado, que si sabes puedes actualizarlo, pero solo unas pocas versiones, porque en cuanto que requiera un paquete que tampoco está disponible para la maldita versión que tienes no hay nada que hacer... vamos una maravilla ^^

Gentoo ya lo tengo instalado y casi configurado, así que no voy a empezar de cero otra vez, además el perfil hardened me parece que es demasiado para un servidor doméstico ^^"

Saludos.

----------

## Txema

Madre mía... no hay manera de instalar esto >_<

La instalación que hice desde chroot no ha servido para nada, me decía Illegal instruction para casi cualquier comando (además ni siquiera existía el usuario root ¿?), así que puse el HD en el servidor y usé un livecd, todo correcto hasta que reinicio y me encuentro con el caos total, la mitad de archivos en lugar de tener una hora tienen el año y me salen miles de mensajes diciendo que tienen la hora en el futuro, además el directorio /var ¡¡¡está casi vacío!!! y esto me ha pasado en tres intentos, el último directamente desde el cd de gentoo y siempre es en /var, en la última lo único que había en /var era lib... y claro, no funciona na, ni emerge ni nada.

Estoy por dejarlo con el ubuntu metio... qué cruz por dios...

A todo esto, el dmesg limpísimo... ah, y lo he hecho usando los stage3 de snapshot, no sé si será ese el problema, pero no quiero pasarme dos días compilando pa que vuelva a fallar...

Ains...

----------

## Txema

Tras más de 10 intentos y terminar con la moral por los suelos al comprobar lo inútil que puedo llegar a ser, por fin tengo mi servidor con gentoo instalado  :Very Happy: , ahora solo tengo un problema, la tarjeta wifi con chipset atheros me está dando kernel panics cada vez que la intento levantar, creo que tiene que ver con las opciones de bridge, pero creo que ya he quitado las que puse en el kernel y sigue igual, alguna idea?

Saludos.

P.D: Lo más curioso es que antes funcionaba perfectamente en ubuntu...

Edito: a veces tengo la certeza de que soy retrasao... no había recompilado madwifi tras compilar el kernel... aunque ahora el problema es otro.

----------

